# Looking for a duck buddy



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

I have hunted duck in Iowa and North Carolina but never here in Ohio.
I'm looking to change that this year if possible. I have 1 dog and 1 in training that do water retreivals. If you need a partner send me an wsp.

Good luck

Insane_squad


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

where u located?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yea, where ya at? i am in cleveland.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry bad oversite. I'm located in S.W Ohio.

thanks again


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Did you hunt NC this year?


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

probably a bit late for this season but im in sw ohio as well. if you want to head vout next season send me a pm


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm around Cincinnati pm me next season. In the mean time try to get permission on some spots if possible. can't have to many good duck and goose spots. I have 3 or 4 really good ones each one accommodates different types of weather.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

If anyone wants to meet up next season around the Dayton area, just shoot me a p.m., me and my brother are always willing to meet and hunt wiht new people.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm the same way when it come to hunting with new hunters, it always nice to meet new people and how other people hunt. If you are around Dayton do u hunt field or hunt the great Miami?


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I usually just hunt CC or little miami.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it hunted heavily up there. I know there are a lot of ducks and geese. Did you do well? It was pretty good season down here.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm in N.W. Ohio, and if any of you guys want to hunt up here for a weekend with us you are cordially invited. We have all the equipment, all you need is a gun, and shells.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey captain I may take you up on it, next season. The invite is extended to you as well. I like to hunt with new people.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

CC is hunted pretty hard. We managed a few ducks this year. Found us a decent spot the last few days.


----------

